

Why Git Sucks and You’ll use It Anyways - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/22/why-git-sucks-and-youll-use-it-anyways/

======
basicxman
Everything in the IT field sucks, learn to love it. He gives four reasons why
Git sucks and tons of reasons why it doesn't. Cool slideshow but it should've
been titled "Intro to Git"

